# Blue Eyes anyone?



## Dona (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a mare that I bred, back on lease from my good friend Elaine Rosier. "Kickapoo's Foxy Fax Emily" is a daughter of "Hemlock Brooks Cock Robin" (the guy who started it all for me). She is ALSO his

g-grandaughter, as her dam is "Kickapoo's Desert Dream", a daughter of "Kickapoo's Nickelodeon" (a Cock Robin son).

So....Foxy is actually 5/8 Cock Robin blood.

Foxy has never had any "glamour" shots, so I clipped her whiskers & fetlocks, cleaned her up a bit & took some pics of her. Going to try to get some better ones with her neck stretched when I have more help....but got some really nice head shots of her showing her pretty blue eyes.

Foxy is about 31.5" and as sweet as they come. She has a little bay filly on her side right now that is going to be tiny, by my Bay Frame Overo "Apache". I've bred her back the same way....so hoping next year's baby will have COLOR!  Elaine is going to come over this week to help me get photos of Foxy's filly, and Deja Vu's filly....so will be posting those later.

This shot looks SO much like her daddy, Cock Robin! (Foxy is the 1st photo, Cock Robin is the 2nd one)





]





Looking straight on...






Left side of her face...






She turned her head just as I snapped the shot!






Here is Foxy with her filly "Sheza Doll" (before clipping)


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 20, 2010)

Lovely lovely lady!


----------



## REO (Jul 20, 2010)

I love her!





She's related to both of my boys, since they're both grandsons of CockRobin





But she reminds me most of Topper!

Did you see the nice colt we had by Toppy this year Dona?


----------



## wingnut (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty girl!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty - thanks for sharing. I have always LOVED Cock Robin (this one, not the one with Appy blood!)


----------



## Dona (Jul 20, 2010)

REO said:


> I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES....I did! And he is veeeeerrryy nice! Isn't is funny how two wildly marked parents can have a solid, or very minimally marked foal. LOL All my babies this year were either solids, or minimally marked, out of very wild patterned Overos & Toveros. You just can't predict what you are going to get....but as long as they are healthy & quality....I'm a happy camper! Maybe next year will be my LOUD baby year.


----------



## Becky (Jul 20, 2010)

She's very pretty, Dona. Her face markings remind me a lot of my Redrock Flash Charade, pictured here as a 3 yr old this year.


----------



## Tab (Jul 20, 2010)

Dona, I love your horses, she is no exception (and I don't even like blue eyes)!



So glad to see pics of her! Cock Robin and Nickelodeon are exceptional also. I have admired your horses for years!


----------



## REO (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup Dona, I know what you mean! Most of my foals this year are solid (black) Though I'm not sure what real color Toppy's son is LOL.

But the solid ones carry Splash & other pinto patterns. But still.......I love the wild colored ones LOL.


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 20, 2010)

She is so pretty.


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2010)

She is very pretty





Yvonne


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow Dona, she's naturally beautiful! She doesn't need a glamour shot!! And without even seeing daddy's pic I immediately saw the resemblence the moment I looked at her picture. What a lovely mare and such a piece of history.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2010)

What a pretty mare - just love blue eyed furkids





Anna


----------



## Dona (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you ALL for your very kind remarks. I have a lot of respect for you all. There are so many wonderful breeders here on LB, and your comments mean a lot to me.


----------

